# Brandungsruten



## Dani_CH (18. März 2005)

Hi Boardis,

Könnte mir einer von Euch einen Beschaffungstip für 2 Brandungsruten geben?

Sie sollten fürs gelegentliche Angeln gedacht sein (bin 1400km) von der Ostsee weg. Also keine Luxusgüter.

Mit was könnte ich da leben?
Auch PM von Händler mit Angebot würde mich freuen, da man hier in der Schweiz keine Brandungsruten bekommt.



Gruss aus der Schweiz,
Dani


----------



## karlosito (18. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

das würde mich auchma interessieren. bin auch grad auf der suche nach 1-2 ruten.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

Ja hallo in die Schweiz und nach Stralsund,
erst mal ist ja sehr wichtig was ihr ausgeben wollt. So ohne irgend welche Preise im Hinterkopf würde ich zu Cormoran oder Shimano Ruten raten. Die neue Secor Surf macht einen sehr guten Eindruck aber auch die ganzen Shimanos sind nicht von schlechten Herstellern.  Also eine ungefähre Preisvorstellung wäre schon nicht schlecht für eine weitere Beratung.


----------



## Agalatze (18. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

das sehe ich ähnlich wie jörg.
brandungsruten gibts von 50-1000 euro.
dann die frage WO du in die brandung möchtest und wann !
wenn du nur mal im sommer ein paar platte fangen wilst, dann kannst du 
heavy feeder ruten oder karpfenruten benutzen. das wäre dann die billigste altenative-
vorrausgesetzt du hast solche ruten.


----------



## Gast 1 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

Suche einfach nach extrem steifen Ruten.

WG mindestens 200 gr.

Länge zwischen 3,9 - 4,2 m.

Als Beispiel:

Ich werfe mit den Ruten von meinem Bruder: Zebco Worldchampionship limited edition Kosten (ca. 600 € vor 10 Jahren) mit shimano 12.000 er Rollen ganz klar 25 bis 45 m. weiter, als mit "Billigruten".

Als Anfänger nehme einfach etwas günstiges.

Oft wird auch der Fisch "überworfen". Dann paßt es wieder.:m:m:m:m


----------



## karlosito (18. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

ok. kennt ihr zufällig diese rute? *Magna S Pro  Surf *hab da ein sehr verlockendes angebot gefunden.


----------



## Gast 1 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*



			
				karlosito schrieb:
			
		

> ok. kennt ihr zufällig diese rute? *Magna S Pro  Surf *hab da ein sehr verlockendes angebot gefunden.



Quanta costa???


----------



## karlosito (18. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

müsste wohl ne balzer sein. preis wäre 25euro


----------



## JanS (18. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

nimm ne comoran seacore surf kommst mit 22 € weg und fürn urlaub sind die ausreichend. ich habe die einmal in der hand gehabt und war ueberrascht das ne rute zu sonem preis so solide verarbeitet aussieht. ich fische 2 zebco trophy surf kosten auch "nur" 90 € stück ... sind auch super wie ich finde...


----------



## karlosito (18. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

naja 25e sind ja nich weit von 22e entfernt vllt is das ja ne richtig gute rute.


----------



## Gast 1 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

Sowas reicht fürs erste Probieren.

Aber nicht "ablegen" und nicht "voll" durchziehen.


----------



## karlosito (18. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

also nich so doll die rute? voll durchziehen versteh ich, aber ablegen nich. welche rute, deiner meinung nach, wäre denn eine die man auch noch fischen kann wenn man mehr übung hat? will ja nich in nem jahr ne neue kaufen müssen, dann lieber gleich bissel mehr investieren.


----------



## karlosito (18. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

aus welchem material is die rute eigentlich und hat se spc ringe?


----------



## JanS (19. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

Yad Taragona Surf 420
Die Taragona Surf ist eine robuste Brandungsrute, die über genügend Schnellkraft verfügt. Man kann mit ihr sehr weite Würfe erzielen und dabei liegt sie gut in der Hand. Technische Daten: 3-teilige Carbon-Brandungsrute. Länge 4,20m. Wurfgewicht 100-250g. Weiße Spitze. Klappring 


vieleicht die günstige alternative ? Diese rute kenn ich aber nicht .. macht aber aufn ersten blick keinen alzuschlechten eindruck. 

für 54 €

is ne stufe höher denke ich


----------



## Dani_CH (19. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

Hey. Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten- dass klappt ja prima. 

Günstig heisst für mich - bis 100 Euro, das ist es mir schon wert- und ich denke, da sollte auch was drinn sein- was nicht gleich auseinanderbricht.

Ich bin so sagen wir alle 2 Monate in Ostseenähe- geschäftlich- und möchte, wenn ich jeweils über das WE-bleiben muss/kann, aufs Angeln nicht verzichten.

Danke für Eure Antworten

Gruss aus der SChweiz
Dani


----------



## JanS (19. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

Dani_CH ich schreib dir ma ne PM


----------



## degl (20. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

@karlosito,


Balzer Magna S-Surf
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Preisgünstig sagst du---greif bloß zu#h 

gruß degl


----------



## karlosito (20. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

degl, eine hab ich gekriegt, als ich gestern ne 2te ordern wollte, waren se wech


----------



## Salora (20. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*



Schau dir mal diese an


----------



## karlosito (20. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

is von ullidulli von ebay. aussehn tut se gut


----------



## Pete (20. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

hab auch so eine...ist mein liebling fürs leichte brandungsfischen 100-130gr... super dünne und elegante rute!


----------



## karlosito (20. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

mehr geht nich? angegeben is ja bis 200gr. oda so.


----------



## Aali-Barba (20. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

die ich mir bestellt, machen auch einen guten Eindruck und kosten net viel.


----------



## folkfriend (20. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*



			
				karlosito schrieb:
			
		

> is von ullidulli von ebay. aussehn tut se gut


was soll sie denn kosten ?
Ist sie eher weich oder hart ?


----------



## Pete (20. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

karlosito...klar, mehr geht auch, aber nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen...meine 190 gr. bleie feuer ich denn lieber mit der zebco world champion II ab...die steht wie ne eins...


----------



## Norgefahrer (20. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> die ich mir bestellt, machen auch einen guten Eindruck und kosten net viel.




Genau die habe ich mir da auch zugelegt,für schlappe 18,77 Euro  :q 
Muß sie jetzt nur mal testen,wird spätestens im Juni passieren.Wahrscheinlich aber früher,dann werde ich mal sehen das ich nach Holland oder hoch nach Schleswig-Holstein komme #6  Ist nur beides so weit weg:Holland ca.3,5 Stunden und Schleswig-Holstein sind gute 600 KM  :c ,aber ich will Brandungsangeln ausprobieren  |gr:  :q


----------



## karlosito (20. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

@folkfriend. die rute kostet 59e bei ebay


----------



## Juliannn (22. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

was meint ihr würde sich die rute für die brandung eignen oder ist sie zu kurz?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7143113342&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

(ich weiß nicht ob ich den link einfcah so posten darf weiß leider nicht wie das mit den codes geht sorry)


----------



## Klaus S. (22. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

Hi, 

zum Brandungsangeln ist die Rute eindeutig zu kurz. Die Rute sollte ca. 4-4,25m lang sein. Die Rolle wäre super zum Brandungsangeln zu gebrauchen und ein wirkliches Schnäppchen bei den jetzigen Preis (alleine die Schnur kostet schon ca. 20-25 €). Die ganze Kombination die er da anbietet passt einfach nicht zusammen (für die Rute ist die Rolle eindeutig viel zu groß). 

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## Juliannn (22. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

ok danke für die schnelle antwort,ich glaub ich werde mal mit bieten und versuchen die rolle  zu bekommen,und noch ausschau nach ner geigneten rute halten

Gruß Julian


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

Die Rute ist ne Pilkrute und auf Dauer ungeeignet zum Brandungsangeln aber wenn es nur mal so sein soll zum probieren dann geht die schon für ein oder zwei mal. Die Rolle aber ist super für den Preis, viel Glück.


----------



## Juliannn (22. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

danke,
ne sollte schon zum öfteren gebrauch geeignet sein


----------



## Micky (22. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> die ich mir bestellt, machen auch einen guten Eindruck und kosten net viel.


 
Habe diese Rute auch (in zweifacher Ausfertigung) und bin SEHR zufrieden damit. Würde mir auch sofort das gleiche Modell nochmal zulegen, sollte ich eine meiner beiden Ruten zerschroten (z.B. in der Heckklappe vom Auto) !!! #6


----------



## haukep (22. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Habe diese Rute auch (in zweifacher Ausfertigung) und bin SEHR zufrieden damit. Würde mir auch sofort das gleiche Modell nochmal zulegen, sollte ich eine meiner beiden Ruten zerschroten (z.B. in der Heckklappe vom Auto) !!! #6




Oder Du verlierst die Gummistöpsel...


----------



## Micky (22. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Oder Du verlierst die Gummistöpsel...



Das ist erledigt, man(n) sollte nur mal den richtigen Kleber verwenden ! Inzwischen ist alles wieder in Butter !!!


----------



## haukep (22. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

Dann ist ja alles ok, Atomkleber hilft halt immer wa


----------



## Micky (22. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

Einmal BÖSE anschauen reichte da fast aus


----------



## degl (22. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

@karlosito,

schade,das es nur zu einer gereicht hat,aber im versandhandel(fa.gerlinger)
bietet noch welche an(hab nen restpostenkatalog)-soll hier keine werbung sein-

wenn interesse kann ich dir die bestellnr.zukommen lassen-hättest dann zwei gleiche-sonderpreis 59€-#6 

gruß degl


----------



## karlosito (22. März 2005)

*AW: Brandungsruten*

hab leider keine kohle. ich werd mich aba bei geldeingang bei dir melden


----------

